# traveling with a handgun



## schl44 (Apr 11, 2014)

This fall I will be traveling out West from Wi. My question is can I travel from state to state with a loaded pistol in my fifthwheel camper. I will have it in a holster stored in a drawer. I will travel through, Kansas, Iowa, Nebraska,Minnasota, Colorado and New Mexico. Thanks


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

you would have to check each state to see if you can have it loaded in the car. If you have a CCW it would make travel easier as you could look on recipical agreement map. Other than that Federal Law says the gun has to be in trunk or back area and unloaded and separate from the ammo. Don't have the clip loaded.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Your camper is considered differently than your vehicle, but you still need to check each state law on that issue.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Are you a CHL holder?

If so what state - it makes a difference

If you have an iPhone they have a great app called " CCW/CHL Iphone app Law and Civil Rights".

Very easy to consult it

:smt1099


----------

